# iCloud iBooks



## Solobingo (23 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour ios, mes livres chargés dans iCloud via mon Mac doivent être téléchargés à chaque lecture sur mon iPad (livres non achetés sur l'iBooks Store). Alors que je voudrais pouvoir les lire hors connexion quand je voyage. N'apparaît plus que le titre sans le contenu. Les autres livres téléchargés directement sur l'iPad (le dernier en date aujourd'hui : Black Vilage de Volodine achetés sur ePagine) ne disparaissent pas d'une session à l'autre. Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ou faut-il renoncer à iCloud et tout transférer sur iPad directement ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## elboudone (10 Février 2018)

Il me semble qu’il est nécessaire de télécharger manuellement chaque livre pour qu’il s’enregistre définitivement sur l’ipad.


----------

